# Fender is About to Start Making Some Nice Cuts



## feraledge (Nov 1, 2019)

After years of owning Jackson and Charvel, looks like Fender is finally ready to piss of some purists and add some modern amenities. Heel carves. I'm all in. Charvels answer most of these questions already, but I'm for it.


----------



## mastapimp (Nov 1, 2019)

I'm also in favor of this, but I wonder if they'd ever ditch the back plate. My Charvel Guthrie Govan guitar has a perfectly sculpted heel with no plate and it's very comfortable to play up high. Same with my EQ FT7. I guess this cut + plate is a compromise to keep some of the original aesthetics.


----------



## HoneyNut (Nov 1, 2019)

THANK YOU!!!! !!!! !!!!


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Nov 1, 2019)

OK - I'm interested.


----------



## Zado (Nov 1, 2019)

When I'll get old(er) and my nephews (if any) will ask me "when did rock start being meh" , I'll reply "when traditional bolt on heels, 22 frets and only 6 strings became a problem". 

Maybe I'm old already tho.


----------



## Kaura (Nov 1, 2019)

Looks really promising. Hell, as long as they have matching headstocks I'm gonna snatch one no matter what the specs are or what they cost. The one in the last shot even seemed to have a finish similar to the Squier in my avatar which I love.


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 1, 2019)

I'm digging that metallic blue in the video.


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 1, 2019)

I love that Fender often leaves headstocks plain on strats. But if I can buy a “real” fender strat with 21-22 frets a good bridge and a heel carve then guess whose going to dress up as Yngwie? This guy.


----------



## laxu (Nov 1, 2019)

Good. If it's not some vintage repro nonsense, none of their guitars should have anything but contoured heels.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 1, 2019)

Give me a strat with a reversed headstock and floyd in that blue and I'm in


----------



## mnemonic (Nov 1, 2019)

As far as the FMIC portfolio goes, I always figured Fender was for the largely traditional stuff, Charvel for the 80’s metal (but vintage at this point) stuff, and Jackson for the modern stuff. 

That being said I do like strats with some modern appointments now and then. Squier has been doing it for ages with their ‘contemporary’ models, I’d love to see more Fenders that edge into that Charvel kind of territory.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Nov 1, 2019)

A good idea, but one that looks to be very poorly executed if the image is anything to go by given the very angular join under the top horn. As mastapimp said, they already have what are surely better neck joints on some guitars under their other name brands so these seem like a bit of a mistake to me. Not a ‘Gibson social media” size mistake, but a mistake nonetheless.


----------



## efiltsohg (Nov 1, 2019)

Isn't the market for these all buying Charvels or Jacksons anyway?


----------



## Promit (Nov 1, 2019)

Zado said:


> When I'll get old(er) and my nephews (if any) will ask me "when did rock start being meh" , I'll reply "when traditional bolt on heels, 22 frets and only 6 strings became a problem".
> 
> Maybe I'm old already tho.


You're literally on _seven string_ dot org ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## jephjacques (Nov 1, 2019)

Neat! The American Elite line has contoured heels, nice to see them taking it a step further.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 1, 2019)

they're like 40 yrs too late. Washburn, kramer, ibanez, all the shredder brands were doing this shit ages ago


----------



## feraledge (Nov 1, 2019)

technomancer said:


> Give me a strat with a reversed headstock and floyd in that blue and I'm in


I'm glad Angel proved this could look so good, but I still think the strat head might be the one time I'm a proponent of regular original headstock orientation. 



KnightBrolaire said:


> they're like 40 yrs too late. Washburn, kramer, ibanez, all theshredder brands were doing this shit ages ago


I like the idea of Fender being like, "goddamnit, KRAMER beat us to it!!" No matter how many San Dimas Charvel and Jackson might sell, Fender will blow them out of the water and any allegiance to one brand over another is decades too late. I welcome it.


----------



## AltecGreen (Nov 1, 2019)

technomancer said:


> Give me a strat with a reversed headstock and floyd in that blue and I'm in



Fender already makes that. It the Michiya Harauhata Signature Strat.

https://shop.fender.com/ja-JP/elect...michiya-haruhata-stratocaster/5258300388.html


----------



## c7spheres (Nov 1, 2019)

Fender evolves over the next hundred years.. becomes a 1980's Ibanez Jem.


----------



## gunch (Nov 1, 2019)

They finally tired of literally every other boutique "modern fender" makers eating their lunch?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 1, 2019)

Zado said:


> When I'll get old(er) and my nephews (if any) will ask me "when did rock start being meh" , I'll reply "when traditional bolt on heels, 22 frets and only 6 strings became a problem".
> 
> Maybe I'm old already tho.


 maybe you should go hang out at tgp or rig talk instead of here


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Nov 1, 2019)

c7spheres said:


> Fender evolves over the next hundred years.. becomes a 1980's Ibanez Jem.



Secretly, all guitars want to be an Ibanez JEM when they grow up 

All modern superstrat guitars from the Charvel Guthrie Govan to the Suhr Modern to the Anderson Angel, they’re all one step away from being Ibanez JEMs. I know it’s basically a Strat with deeper cutaways and a couple more frets, or a Jackson Soloist with pointier horns, HSH and a bolt on neck, but however he got there, Vai got the design spot on 30 odd years ago.


----------



## Zado (Nov 1, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> maybe you should go hang out at tgp or rig talk instead of here


Already have an account in both


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 1, 2019)

Zado said:


> Already have an account in both


BEGONE BOOMER


----------



## technomancer (Nov 1, 2019)

AltecGreen said:


> Fender already makes that. It the Michiya Harauhata Signature Strat.
> 
> https://shop.fender.com/ja-JP/elect...michiya-haruhata-stratocaster/5258300388.html



Except they're available literally nowhere... and your link doesn't work. Heck I'd even settle for a non-reverse and just putting out an American Elite with a Floyd.



KnightBrolaire said:


> BEGONE BOOMER



Don't make me delete all your posts from your account


----------



## technomancer (Nov 1, 2019)

So here's at least one of the new models

https://www.studiogears.com/fender-...YpnbTU-CbrRui5LrTQdSiK5yrz_jcYU44JlQkzBHGY9Yg


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 1, 2019)

technomancer said:


> Except they're available literally nowhere... and your link doesn't work. Heck I'd even settle for a non-reverse and just putting out an American Elite with a Floyd.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make me delete all your posts from your account


aww come on, I almost never shitpost, let me have this one


----------



## SpaceDock (Nov 1, 2019)

Heel carve, roasted neck, ss frets, fishman pickups? That’s my guess.


----------



## spudmunkey (Nov 1, 2019)

technomancer said:


> So here's at least one of the new models
> 
> https://www.studiogears.com/fender-...YpnbTU-CbrRui5LrTQdSiK5yrz_jcYU44JlQkzBHGY9Yg



That one only has 4 neck plate screws, while the one in the first post has 5. I wonder what gives.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 1, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> That one only has 4 neck plate screws, while the one in the first post has 5. I wonder what gives.



Like I said looks like more than one new model. That also doesn't have the knurled metal knobs.


----------



## Harry (Nov 1, 2019)

Fender first offered a contoured neck heel in 1988. Some posts in this thread are making it out like they've literally never done it before  The only difference now is that they're actually carving away the actual cutaways themselves.
They dropped it (the contoured heel) for most of the '90s, but brought it back in 2001. Non-signature guitars have had them since 2002.
In reality, they've been offering modern takes of their guitars (usually at least the Strat) since the '80s alongside a vintage style line/s for those that want them.
They're also probably the only big brand that has consistently offered a fully scalloped fretboard guitar for over 3 decades (they also have the Ritchie Blackmore model for those that want less extreme scalloping)


----------



## Harry (Nov 1, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> That one only has 4 neck plate screws, while the one in the first post has 5. I wonder what gives.



Ummm, nothing "gives". The 5 screws is the basses, the 4 screws is the guitars. I feel like a broken record now, but again this is NOT new  Seriously, just google image "American Deluxe Jazz Bass". These have been discontinued for years and have these neck plates. The Precision and Dimension basses too.
The Elite series uses the same neck plate but carved away more wood from the heel itself, and further again the Ultra series is removing wood from the cutaways.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Nov 1, 2019)

"Fingerboard Radius 10" to 14" Compound Radius"


----------



## AltecGreen (Nov 1, 2019)

technomancer said:


> Except they're available literally nowhere... and your link doesn't work. Heck I'd even settle for a non-reverse and just putting out an American Elite with a Floyd.



How about this link?
https://www.digimart.net/cat01/shop5084/DS05612256/

Can be ordered from Japan. Lots of used ones available right now.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 1, 2019)

technomancer said:


> So here's at least one of the new models
> 
> https://www.studiogears.com/fender-...YpnbTU-CbrRui5LrTQdSiK5yrz_jcYU44JlQkzBHGY9Yg



I was waiting for a new line (basically just a re-fresh with new name), considering the Elite series has been on sale everywhere for the last few months. 

So this new 'Ultra' line is basically the Elite with #1 new noiseless pickups #2 tapered neck heel #3 new neck profile.

I wonder if the HSS versions will have a new bridge pickup, or if they'll use the Shawbucker. I really like the Shawbucker with 9-42 gauge strings (sounds fantastic!), but as soon as you put thicker strings on it just gets too muddy. EQ modifications can help tame the excessive low end but I find it still doesn't sound right. I'd like to see them throw in an EVH Frankenstein humbucker for the HSS versions.

I've always really enjoyed the Elite series. The main downside of this line (aside from the price being too high) was largely the noiseless pickups sounding pretty lack-luster. Hopefully Fender has been able to up their noiseless pickup game.


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 1, 2019)

finally a decent heel.

.....(waits till warmoth catches up to it)..... :| 




technomancer said:


> So here's at least one of the new models
> 
> https://www.studiogears.com/fender-...YpnbTU-CbrRui5LrTQdSiK5yrz_jcYU44JlQkzBHGY9Yg



you would think they would finally move the volume pot out of the pickup by now too, but thats too traditional to be done to it.... but at least ditch the yellow tint maple necks, let maple be maple, or at least roast it


----------



## diagrammatiks (Nov 2, 2019)

full contoured tele please.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Nov 2, 2019)

technomancer said:


> So here's at least one of the new models
> 
> https://www.studiogears.com/fender-...YpnbTU-CbrRui5LrTQdSiK5yrz_jcYU44JlQkzBHGY9Yg




And here's what it wants to be...




(thanks to Rich at Ibanez Rules for the image!)


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm starting to think that people do not know what boomers or millennials are. Millennials are just generic young people that old people don't agree with and boomers are just generic old people that young people don't agree with. People forgot about Gen X and Gen Z apparently.


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 2, 2019)

Is there anyone that scallops fretboards out there? As in reputable shops I can order from or luthiers who have done a ton of them? Cause these ultra fenders got me feeling some kinda way.


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 2, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> I'm starting to think that people do not know what boomers or millennials are. Millennials are just generic young people that old people don't agree with and boomers are just generic old people that young people don't agree with. People forgot about Gen X and Gen Z apparently.


milenias are actually "old" people by now(mayority of the pppl in this forum), the young people media loves to blame are actualy the next generation

but yeah all those labels are bullshit, its just an excuse to say "back in my day...." kind of stuff



_MonSTeR_ said:


> And here's what it wants to be...



here is what WE want it to be....

big difference


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Nov 2, 2019)

I kind of want one. I have been wanting a classier shred strat. Charvels 2 pts are cool but I need those pickguards


----------



## xzacx (Nov 2, 2019)

Nothing quite says “classy” like a three-ply piece of plastic covering 2/3rds of it.


----------



## asopala (Nov 2, 2019)

xzacx said:


> Nothing quite says “classy” like a three-ply piece of plastic covering 2/3rds of it.



Ehh, it's good for modding. Screw it up, get a new one, rather than a new guitar.


----------



## jarledge (Nov 2, 2019)

that is cute, fender decided to join the rest of the 21st century... 
It is difficult to say if these will actually find a market. Everyone has been making better versions of the strat for years, and so for fender to do it now, they'd have to try and claw back players who have been playing other brands. I doubt that is going to happen because of how much fender is going to charge for them. I applaud fender for actually trying something new. I remember when fender came back out with sales reps, and I point blank asked him what was new besides some "new" (not new they were re-issue) colors. He didn't answer the question and tried to move on and talk about the "new" (not new) mexican strats they are charging $800 for. 

I'd take a Warmoth any day of the week over ANY fender out there current or past. The warmoth would also be significantly cheaper and probably much better quality fit and finish wise.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 2, 2019)

The condescension of folks fake patting Fender on the back for "modernizing" while playing guitars based on 70's designs is palpable.

Better yet, acting like Fender wasn't on the forefront of guitar technology like floating bridges, headless instruments, compound fretboards, MIDI integration, extended scale, and alternative materials_ the first time_ they were in vogue.

1975:





1989:





Let's also acknowledge the reason Fender hasn't been making "modern" shred guitars is they've owned Jackson for almost two decades.

Chill guys.


----------



## jarledge (Nov 2, 2019)

well the RG came out in 87 and the talon came out after that. They were made in the same factory in Japan. History is history, it won't save you now or in the future. Look at Gibson.

The fact of the matter is you can't keep putting out the same thing year, after year after year. It creates a large market for used guitars and when you don't change your product the competition seizes on it and changes it for you. 
For the longest time Fender had a real ego problem in that they thought they were indispensable. They tried to push larger orders on smaller dealers thinking that dealers would have to carry fender. A lot of the smaller dealers didn't stick around. If it wasn't for guitar center/musicians friend fender would be bankrupt. They tried to go public and no one wanted to invest. That should tell you something about how they do business. 

https://msretailer.com/fired-fender/ 

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...ric-guitars-amid-sales-recovery-idUSKBN1JF1RL

https://fortune.com/2012/07/20/why-fender-pulled-its-ipo/

They are trying their best to no be Gibson but this is very reminiscent of Gibson's robot tuners, and adjustable brass nut. Too little too late. It takes money to make all these changes, and I am fairly certain Fender is still pretty debt heavy. Go to any guitar center and ask how long those strats and teles have hung on the walls.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 2, 2019)

jarledge said:


> well the RG came out in 87 and the talon came out after that. They were made in the same factory in Japan. History is history, it won't save you now or in the future. Look at Gibson.
> 
> The fact of the matter is you can't keep putting out the same thing year, after year after year. It creates a large market for used guitars and when you don't change your product the competition seizes on it and changes it for you.
> For the longest time Fender had a real ego problem in that they thought they were indispensable. They tried to push larger orders on smaller dealers thinking that dealers would have to carry fender. A lot of the smaller dealers didn't stick around. If it wasn't for guitar center/musicians friend fender would be bankrupt. They tried to go public and no one wanted to invest. That should tell you something about how they do business.
> ...



Gibson Corporation filed for bankruptcy because they tried to become a lifestyle brand and bought into too many consumer electronics interests, not because Gibson Guitars wasn't profitable and sustainable. So bad example.

Using dying brick and mortar stores to reflect what sells in 2019 doesn't make much sense either.

Fender the brand and Fender the company are two different things. The company can lose money due to failed acquisitions and mismanagement of capital while individual brands flourish.

The point stands, Fender didn't need to "keep up", because they had Jackson and Charvel to push the more contemporary specs, which they did.

EDIT: If you read the articles you posted it actually shows significant improvement for Fender at least from 2008 to 2018. While overall revenue is still down (which isn't surprising given the trajectory of the guitar industry as a whole) they have less than half the debt they once held ($100 million down from over $250 million) and are cash-positive with $500m in revenue.


----------



## jarledge (Nov 2, 2019)

budda said:


> There's a whole thread on it.
> 
> OP better buy that Solar. Ola's watching.





MaxOfMetal said:


> Gibson Corporation filed for bankruptcy because they tried to become a lifestyle brand and bought into too many consumer electronics interests, not because Gibson Guitars wasn't profitable and sustainable. So bad example.
> 
> Using dying brick and mortar stores to reflect what sells in 2019 doesn't make much sense either.
> 
> ...



I did read that they were down in debt, but they are also privately held company so they have no responsibility to report sales and debt accurately. 

The point is these changes will incur costs. Depending on how fender prices their stuff and what is actually being offered will determine if the changes were worth the costs. Again, I am inclined to say they are going to be priced too high to reach a new audience and they are too different to keep the entire audience they have now. 

We'll see if EVH, charvel and jackson can keep them afloat.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 2, 2019)

A-Branger said:


> finally a decent heel.
> 
> .....(waits till warmoth catches up to it)..... :|
> 
> ...


warmoth has done a contoured heel option for ages. Granted it aint no AANJ, but it was always better than the standard blocky heel of most fenders.


----------



## mlp187 (Nov 2, 2019)

I've been waiting years for this. Super pumped for Tuesday. Time to start stuffing money in my piss-away fund!!!


----------



## A-Branger (Nov 3, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> warmoth has done a contoured heel option for ages. Granted it aint no AANJ, but it was always better than the standard blocky heel of most fenders.


I know  but its still the normal square heel but on a down angle. Not rounded nicely like this new fender


----------



## gnoll (Nov 3, 2019)

They should just ditch the heel altogether and go neck-through.


----------



## adrianb (Nov 3, 2019)

asopala said:


> Ehh, it's good for modding. Screw it up, get a new one, rather than a new guitar.



+1. For me a Strat isn't a Strat without a pickguard. And it's not just for ease of modding, it's the look.



gnoll said:


> They should just ditch the heel altogether and go neck-through.



+666!!!!! Though i really have no issues with the standard heel, and i play up there all the time. What i really want in a modern Fender Strat would be:

1. Neck-through
2. Big headstock
3. 22 stainless frets standard (leave 21 fret options behind)
4. Gotoh 2-point bridge
5. Graphtech nut standard
6. Spoke wheel truss rod adjustment at the heel (like what the Elite has)
7. And here's an idea: how about recessed bridge spring cover plate and pickguard?!


----------



## Kaura (Nov 3, 2019)

If they wanted to do something modern. They should've just re-release the Showmaster since (iirc) they had maple tops, neck-throughs and a humbucker at least in the bridge. Hell, while they would've been at it. They could have made some 7-strings as well.

The one guitar posted on last page doesn't really scream modern for me.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Nov 3, 2019)

I would guess that both the people who want a fully modernised Fender are probably posting in this thread. I can see why Fender want to do something to address the block heel, but also wonder if their market demographic will actually care and whether their target demographic is prepared to switch?


----------



## adrianb (Nov 3, 2019)

Kaura said:


> If they wanted to do something modern. They should've just re-release the Showmaster since (iirc) they had maple tops, neck-throughs and a humbucker at least in the bridge. Hell, while they would've been at it. They could have made some 7-strings as well.



The Showmaster didn't have a pickguard, so to me it really didn't look like a Strat. The horns were also too slim.


----------



## Richter (Nov 3, 2019)

SpaceDock said:


> Heel carve, roasted neck, ss frets, fishman pickups? That’s my guess.


Wow one thing at a time bro


----------



## Kaura (Nov 3, 2019)

adrianb said:


> The Showmaster didn't have a pickguard, so to me it really didn't look like a Strat. The horns were also too slim.



Exactly.


----------



## c7spheres (Nov 3, 2019)

gnoll said:


> They should just ditch the heel altogether and go neck-through.



Blasphemy!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 3, 2019)

What everyone thinks Fender makes:






What Fender has actually made:


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Nov 3, 2019)

I don’t think anyone would dispute Fender’s forays into more adventurous guitars, but their non traditional models don’t seem to have any longevity. I wonder if the folks who _actually_ want a Fender Strat are really bothered by the improvements/modernisations, or if the mindset of those who want a modern “_Strat” _are already looking at Suhr?


----------



## LordCashew (Nov 3, 2019)

Would be cool to see a seven string Strat in this new series. Maybe if they add enough "modernizations" like a reworked heel and knurled knobs the "Maestro" won't be able to do anything about it...


----------



## Kaura (Nov 3, 2019)

@MaxOfMetal 

7-strings and a matching headstock?!

*teleports to early 2000´s*


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 3, 2019)

To add to MaxOfMetal's list:


----------



## Jeff (Nov 3, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> I'm starting to think that people do not know what boomers or millennials are. Millennials are just generic young people that old people don't agree with and boomers are just generic old people that young people don't agree with. People forgot about Gen X and Gen Z apparently.



Generations are like Star Trek movies; every other one sucks.  
Boomers? Suck. Gen X? Awesome. Millennials? Suck. Gen Z? We have high hopes.


----------



## couverdure (Nov 3, 2019)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> To add to MaxOfMetal's list:


They look like precursors to the Jim Root signature models, and he actually used one so his sigs are pretty much the successors to them.


----------



## Adieu (Nov 4, 2019)

The important question: DID they change the neck pocket standard, or NOT????


If the dimensions match and there's just one offset screw hole, good.... if they don't, then eff dat


----------



## BornToLooze (Nov 4, 2019)

mnemonic said:


> As far as the FMIC portfolio goes, I always figured Fender was for the largely traditional stuff, Charvel for the 80’s metal (but vintage at this point) stuff, and Jackson for the modern stuff.
> 
> That being said I do like strats with some modern appointments now and then. Squier has been doing it for ages with their ‘contemporary’ models, I’d love to see more Fenders that edge into that Charvel kind of territory.



That's the thing I like about my Dave Murray Strat. It's got the old school 2 tone sunburst and F style tuners, and I put a cream guard on it, so it has that traditional Fender look, but it also has a top mounted Floyd and single coil sized humbuckers so it doesn't look 80s enough to be a Charvel, but hot rodded enough it doesn't look like Buddy Holly should be playing it.






Also, this is what Fender should do with their heels.


----------



## wedge_destroyer (Nov 4, 2019)

Kaura said:


> @MaxOfMetal
> 
> 7-strings and a matching headstock?!
> 
> *teleports to early 2000´s*



They can still be found, I picked one up for cheap from a brick and mortar where it hung forever. The trem is not bad honestly, the block appears to be brass, pickups are alright for stock kinda scooped, routes are perfect dimarzio routes, neck is chunkier than my Rg7420, with a C shape.


----------



## Ancestor (Nov 4, 2019)

Looks like some good improvements.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 4, 2019)

Haha, look at Fender, trying to squeeze their way into the high-end modern spec strat market and steal some of Suhr's customers! Pathetic! It's a good thing you'd never catch any of the brands that are more popular on SSO trying to do a thing like th...


----------



## narad (Nov 4, 2019)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Haha, look at Fender, trying to squeeze their way into the high-end modern spec strat market and steal some of Suhr's customers! Pathetic! It's a good thing you'd never catch any of the brands that are more popular on SSO trying to do a thing like th...



Ibanez is making Silver Skys now?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Nov 4, 2019)

narad said:


> Ibanez is making Silver Skys now?




The Silver Sky is just a Navigator ST clone, dumbass.


----------



## narad (Nov 4, 2019)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> The Silver Sky is just a Navigator ST clone, dumbass.



Hey, that's why I bought one. To play authentic.


----------



## iamaom (Nov 4, 2019)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> I don’t think anyone would dispute Fender’s forays into more adventurous guitars, but their non traditional models don’t seem to have any longevity. I wonder if the folks who _actually_ want a Fender Strat are really bothered by the improvements/modernisations, or if the mindset of those who want a modern “_Strat” _are already looking at Suhr?


I don't understand the music market. I have a Prodigy bass from the year I was born and it's so badass. Stacked pots, active PJ pickups, hybrid body and neck halfway between a P and a J bass, rosewood so dark it looks like ebony from a few feet away, and it retailed at a nice mid level MiM price; someone at fender put a lot of love into them yet for some reason it didn't sell.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 4, 2019)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> I don’t think anyone would dispute Fender’s forays into more adventurous guitars, but their non traditional models don’t seem to have any longevity. I wonder if the folks who _actually_ want a Fender Strat are really bothered by the improvements/modernisations, or if the mindset of those who want a modern “_Strat” _are already looking at Suhr?



The thing is, the greater majority of players don't feel they need anything more than what's been the standard for the last seven decades.

Only internet guitar nerds moan about things being "old" or the need to "modernize". 

Folks don't go to Suhr because they're "more modern", the go to Suhr or Anderson or Tyler because of the quality and exclusivity, and not always in that order. 

Again, I have a problem calling neck-through (early 60's), locking trems (mid 70's), compound radius (70's), etc. "Modern".


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 4, 2019)

I'd still rather have a better volume button placement.


----------



## Adieu (Nov 4, 2019)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Haha, look at Fender, trying to squeeze their way into the high-end modern spec strat market and steal some of Suhr's customers! Pathetic! It's a good thing you'd never catch any of the brands that are more popular on SSO trying to do a thing like th...



Suhr who?

Ibanez had been doing that since the mid 70s, ESP since the early 80s

Other SSO faves like Charvel, Jackson, and Schecter too btw.

Hell even GIBSON made high end sorta-strats with maple fretboards before Suhr became a thing


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 4, 2019)

Adieu said:


> Suhr who?
> 
> Ibanez had been doing that since the mid 70s, ESP since the early 80s
> 
> ...



Wooooosh!


----------



## Musiscience (Nov 4, 2019)

Oh hell yeah! I hope they are going to add SS frets to the lineup too!

Also hope that they will extend these modern appointments to the Tele (like they usually do when releasing a new series).

First time in years that I'm excited about fender.

Edit: nevermind. Found the specs. Meh, will eventually go for a Warmoth tele.

Edit2: Or an AZ 2204.


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Nov 5, 2019)

Hm. Would it be hard to replace the 2 point trem with a hipshot contour? If so I may not order and still go with my original choice of warmoth with a fender neck lol


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Nov 5, 2019)

I'm sorry, but it's like Fender & Gibson are learning how to make their own guitars all over again.
At the end of they day, it's still Strats, Tele's, Les Pauls, & SG's.
There's nothing new from them, no new body styles, just re-branding a model name or series on the same old headstock & body shapes, with a hefty price tag.
If I want Strats & Tele's made with stellar quality, I'll defer to Warmoth.
Sorry for the rant, no disrespect meant, just my own .02 cents.


----------



## broj15 (Nov 5, 2019)

I've said it before and I'll say it again. Fender and Gibson would have my attention if they did some reissues of lesser known models that aren't in production anymore. If fender dropped the Lead or the Toronado I'd be all over it, or if Gibson did a new L6 of SG1 that would be cool too. Tired of the same old shit with different pickup configurations and very slight tweaks to the specs.


----------



## mlp187 (Nov 5, 2019)

Well that was entirely underwhelming. I was hoping for more than a heel cut and pickup change.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 5, 2019)

So just basically better fret access?

Yaaaaaaay?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 5, 2019)

The question we all want to know: but will it chug?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 5, 2019)

Just noticed. They no longer have the truss rod adjustment at the butt-end of the neck like they did with the Elite series... BOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 5, 2019)

Fender should have hired Isaiah to demo all the models;


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 5, 2019)

So is this the replacement for the American Elites?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 5, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> So is this the replacement for the American Elites?


yes


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 5, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> Fender should have hired Isaiah to demo all the models;




Agreed!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Nov 5, 2019)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> The question we all want to know: but will it chug?




No one:
Fender: "Hey kids, can our TELECASTER CHUG? HELL YEAH BROTHER"

This is like when your grandfather learned to use facebook and tried to be hip to relate to you.


----------



## nsimonsen (Nov 5, 2019)

They're all just so goddamn boring!
Give me some cool shit like a hardtail Jag/Jazzmaster or a Baritone Tele.

This is just rehashing the same old shit with a fancy new series name.


----------



## danpintos (Nov 6, 2019)

I mean, nearly $2k USD price tag for features that come standard on a $1k Charvel? I like my Fender but jeez, I'll pass. You pay too much for country of origin when it comes to Fender.


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 6, 2019)

Bunch of negative Nancies in this thread. I get that this is just the updated Elite series being overhyped, but this is exactly what I would want from a Fender (the traditional look with minor performance updates/improvements). 

Gibson should take notes, I would love traditional looking LP's and SG's with a headstock that doesn't snap off and has straight(er) string pull.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 6, 2019)

Yeah. Way to much hype. If you make some dramatic teasing announcement of an announcement you better have something to back it up. This turning out to be the replacement for the elite series with a pickup swap and slightly different heal carve and ditching the spoke wheel truss rod was very underwhelming.


----------



## gunch (Nov 6, 2019)

All that posturing of being on the bleeding screaming edge and they're using plain old string trees?


----------



## BigViolin (Nov 6, 2019)

Guys and Gals...really...it's not overhype until they announce the announcement of the announcement of the announcement. Get with it, it's almost 2020.


----------



## spudmunkey (Nov 6, 2019)

"never play a fender the same way again" is deeefinitely a bit of hype.


----------



## BigViolin (Nov 6, 2019)

How do you think they stay on top by selling 50+ variations of the same thing for 60 plus years?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 6, 2019)

BigViolin said:


> How do you think they stay on top by selling 50+ variations of the same thing for 60 plus years?



Can we really say any brand is different? 

Ibanez has been making slight variations of the RG for over 30 years, ESP has just slapped different finishes and pickups in the Horizon for just as long. Jackson has had roughly the exact same Soloist for decades, even before Fender bought them. 

There's nothing wrong with finding what you're best at and sticking to it. Like I posted earlier, Fender has tried making something "different", but they wind up being pet projects that never take off, regardless of how great they are. Same for the various Ibanez, ESP, Jackson, and Schecter lines that are no longer available today.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 6, 2019)

Fender has some new stuff, I like the new meteora quite a bit. If it had a maple board I'd have bought one.


----------



## BigViolin (Nov 6, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Can we really say any brand is different?
> 
> Ibanez has been making slight variations of the RG for over 30 years, ESP has just slapped different finishes and pickups in the Horizon for just as long. Jackson has had roughly the exact same Soloist for decades, even before Fender bought them.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with finding what you're best at and sticking to it. Like I posted earlier, Fender has tried making something "different", but they wind up being pet projects that never take off, regardless of how great they are. Same for the various Ibanez, ESP, Jackson, and Schecter lines that are no longer available today.



Not at all, and for the record I adore Fender and was being sarcastic. I'm cool with block heels. I also really wanted a Lead 1 when I was 11 and the first electric I ever touched was a Starcaster so I'm a bit biased. I just think Hank Marvin sells more Strats even today than the marketers...or...well maybe Jimi and EC.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 6, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Can we really say any brand is different?
> 
> Ibanez has been making slight variations of the RG for over 30 years, ESP has just slapped different finishes and pickups in the Horizon for just as long. Jackson has had roughly the exact same Soloist for decades, even before Fender bought them.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with finding what you're best at and sticking to it. Like I posted earlier, Fender has tried making something "different", but they wind up being pet projects that never take off, regardless of how great they are. Same for the various Ibanez, ESP, Jackson, and Schecter lines that are no longer available today.



+1


----------



## ajsfreily (Nov 11, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Can we really say any brand is different?
> 
> Ibanez has been making slight variations of the RG for over 30 years, ESP has just slapped different finishes and pickups in the Horizon for just as long. Jackson has had roughly the exact same Soloist for decades, even before Fender bought them.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with finding what you're best at and sticking to it. Like I posted earlier, Fender has tried making something "different", but they wind up being pet projects that never take off, regardless of how great they are. Same for the various Ibanez, ESP, Jackson, and Schecter lines that are no longer available today.



Fender, ESP, Jackson etc, they all find something that works, and stick with it. 

But slight variations/improvments are of course welcome.


----------



## SnoozyWyrm (Nov 12, 2019)

I am trying to compare from many different photos the last years elite heel and the "new" ultra heel and is it me or is the difference really imperceptible? 

Is the carve on the backside of the lower horn the only noticeable change?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 12, 2019)

SnoozyWyrm said:


> I am trying to compare from many different photos the last years elite heel and the "new" ultra heel and is it me or is the difference really imperceptible?
> 
> Is the carve on the backside of the lower horn the only noticeable change?



Pretty much:

American Elite:



American Ultra:


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 12, 2019)

SnoozyWyrm said:


> I am trying to compare from many different photos the last years elite heel and the "new" ultra heel and is it me or is the difference really imperceptible?
> 
> Is the carve on the backside of the lower horn the only noticeable change?



The lower horn now has a fairly significant carve to it now. It's difficult to see in pictures, but the neck joint area (where neck joint meets surrounding body) is also carved out so it is less 'blocky'. So the lower horn has the most substantial change, but the 'middle' also has a fairly substantial carve to it, which reaches up a little bit into the upper horn.


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 12, 2019)

m a r k e t i n g


----------



## kingpinMS3 (Nov 12, 2019)

fender's got some cool shit on the horizon.


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2019)

Only part of that I find particularly interesting is the "true single" sounding split bridge. The heel redesign to me is more of an aesthetic change than functional.


----------



## c7spheres (Nov 12, 2019)

Randy said:


> Only part of that I find particularly interesting is the "true single" sounding split bridge. The heel redesign to me is more of an aesthetic change than functional.



That horn carve is like the Ibanez Uppercut series horn carve. It seems useful in only very specific situations. If I try to put my hand where I would actually need that type of cutout then I'm in some type of odd position. Maybe when doing the standard issue rock star poses it comes in handy.


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2019)

I rewind to guys like Malmsteen who played on a (other than the scalloped fretboard) vintage style Stratocaster, big block heel, true singles and all, and played faster than anyone else in the world before. Same thing with SRV (especially those huge gauges) or even a guy like Paul Gilbert who, even though he's known for RGs, leans more toward chunky necks with block heels. 

I like svelte lines and streamlined curves from an aesthetic and branding perspective but show me somebody who's "ah ha!" moment of playing came from moving off a block heel to a contoured heel.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 12, 2019)

Randy said:


> somebody who's "ah ha!" moment of playing came from moving off a block heel to a contoured heel.



Any guy routinely using 27 frets and their ilk I suppose.


----------



## Nicki (Nov 13, 2019)

If they do the tele in an HH config, I'm going to shit my pants.


----------



## jwoods986 (Nov 13, 2019)

Randy said:


> I rewind to guys like Malmsteen who played on a (other than the scalloped fretboard) vintage style Stratocaster, big block heel, true singles and all, and played faster than anyone else in the world before. Same thing with SRV (especially those huge gauges) or even a guy like Paul Gilbert who, even though he's known for RGs, leans more toward chunky necks with block heels.
> 
> I like svelte lines and streamlined curves from an aesthetic and branding perspective but show me somebody who's "ah ha!" moment of playing came from moving off a block heel to a contoured heel.



Anyone with small hands and/or short fingers (which doesn't apply to the 3 guys you mention) certainly appreciates a contoured heel!

As far as the Ultra series, I agree with most here that the hype was way overblown for what they are - tweaked Elites.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 13, 2019)

Marketing aside, these, the Ultra series, are a pretty interesting evolution of the flagship production stuff. 

The American Elite were an even further "modernized" American Deluxe. While here, the Ultras are sort of bringing back a few Fender hallmarks, such a skunk neck construction, while still adding "something", which is further refinement of the neck heel.

All together nothing ground breaking, but it's neat to see the ebb and flow of certain features and adaptations. 

As someone who absolutely nerds the heck out over guitars and their history, this is really fun seeing in real time.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Nov 13, 2019)

I was disappointed when I saw that they didn't use a new trem. Part of me was hoping they'd use a Hipshot contour or Gotoh 510. One can dream or get a Warmoth


----------



## BenjaminW (Nov 13, 2019)

I found one of the Ultra Strats at Guitar Center a few days ago and fell in love with it. Being so used to the Les Paul Axcess with the contoured heel, it makes bolt-on neck guitars more enjoyable for me since I'm not a huge fan of the stock neck joints on Les Pauls or Fenders since they can get in the way of your fretting hand doing stuff up high.


----------



## Harry (Nov 13, 2019)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I was disappointed when I saw that they didn't use a new trem. Part of me was hoping they'd use a Hipshot contour or Gotoh 510. One can dream or get a Warmoth



It'd cost more for what, a 2% gain in tuning stability?
When setup correctly with a properly shaped/cut nut, the Fender 2 point can handle just about anything short of a set of Slayer or Vai songs.
Anyone that truly needs much more than that really just needs a double locking system at that point


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 13, 2019)

Harry said:


> It'd cost more for what, a 2% gain in tuning stability?
> When setup correctly with a properly shaped/cut nut, the Fender 2 point can handle just about anything short of a set of Slayer or Vai songs.
> Anyone that truly needs much more than that really just needs a double locking system at that point



I wouldn't say there's any gain in stability.

The Fender 2-Point, Gotoh 510, and Hipshot Contour are all, functionally, the exact same unit.















They're all plates with edges cut into them and single screw affixed, two grub adjusted saddles held in place by a spring. Strings route through the block, and the posts are the same single adjusting, non-locking variety.


----------



## Kaura (Nov 14, 2019)

Holy shit, I finally managed to make my way to the Japanese Fender site. Now, when the Ultra series was announced this was more like what I had in mind when thinking about modernized versions of the old models:


----------



## StevenC (Nov 14, 2019)

Kaura said:


> Holy shit, I finally managed to make my way to the Japanese Fender site. Now, when the Ultra series was announced this was more like what I had in mind when thinking about modernized versions of the old models:


Different shaped Les Pauls isn't my idea of a modern Strat.


----------



## noise in my mind (Nov 14, 2019)

I feel like fender is just too stuck in the past to make a real modern strat. Suhr, Tom Anderson, Vigier etc. are the way forward.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2019)

noise in my mind said:


> I feel like fender is just too stuck in the past to make a real modern strat. Suhr, Tom Anderson, Vigier etc. are the way forward.



What separates a Fender Strat from an Anderson or Suhr? The options are pretty much identical at this point. 

I say that as someone who owns guitars from all three, so I'm not really biased.

Folks act like Fender still only makes Strats to 50's spec.


----------



## noise in my mind (Nov 14, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> What separates a Fender Strat from an Anderson or Suhr? The options are pretty much identical at this point.
> 
> I say that as someone who owns guitars from all three, so I'm not really biased.
> 
> Folks act like Fender still only makes Strats to 50's spec.



24 frets


----------



## duffbeer33 (Nov 14, 2019)

The Fender Special Edition Custom HMT Telecaster has had my eye for a while now. It's a $750 guitar with Seymour Duncans (Pearly Gates in the bridge). I'm itching to try it out but I can't bring myself to buy another guitar. Seems like a serious value with those specs. These Ultra models look pretty cool. Would love to know more about that ultra double tap bridge pup


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2019)

noise in my mind said:


> 24 frets



The Suhr Standard and Anderson S all have <24 frets. 

If you want to lump in not-Strats, Jackson and Charvel (FMICs brand for almost 20 years) make Strat-ish 24 fret guitars.


----------



## noise in my mind (Nov 14, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The Suhr Standard and Anderson S all have <24 frets.
> 
> If you want to lump in not-Strats, Jackson and Charvel (FMICs brand for almost 20 years) make Strat-ish 24 fret guitars.


I am referring to fender's lack of 24 frets.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2019)

noise in my mind said:


> I am referring to fender's lack of 24 frets.



They've done 24 fret guitars over the years. It's just no one seems to buy them unless they slap a Charvel or Jackson logo on the headstock.


----------



## Kaura (Nov 14, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They've done 24 fret guitars over the years. It's just no one seems to buy them unless they slap a Charvel or Jackson logo on the headstock.



Oh, man. I was born too late. Instead of being able to buy cool shit like that, now Fender tries to be cool and innovative by releasing something like the 4-string Telecaster (which isn't even an original idea).


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2019)

Kaura said:


> Oh, man. I was born too late. Instead of being able to buy cool shit like that, now Fender tries to be cool and innovative by releasing something like the 4-string Telecaster (which isn't even an original idea).



What's up with folks calling stuff like 24 frets and humbuckers "innovative"? 

Ya'll gonna freak out when you see the Toni Iommi SG.


----------



## Thaeon (Nov 14, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They've done 24 fret guitars over the years. It's just no one seems to buy them unless they slap a Charvel or Jackson logo on the headstock.



I'm convinced that its because Fender's only cool headstock is the Tele. Which they only put on the Tele. Everything else just looks like... A Fender... Which to me, just doesn't scream hard rock or metal. And by that I mean, that headstock looks trash on the guitar on the right. Which I would buy with nearly any other headstock on it. Even if it was a Fender.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2019)

Thaeon said:


> I'm convinced that its because Fender's only cool headstock is the Tele. Which they only put on the Tele. Everything else just looks like... A Fender... Which to me, just doesn't scream hard rock or metal. And by that I mean, that headstock looks trash on the guitar on the right. Which I would buy with nearly any other headstock on it. Even if it was a Fender.



It's all about what you're exposed to. 

I remember seeing Andreas Kisser slinging Strats in the 90's and it being fucking brutal.


----------



## Thaeon (Nov 14, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's all about what you're exposed to.
> 
> I remember seeing Andreas Kisser slinging Strats in the 90's and it being fucking brutal.



He's a monster player. And I very clearly remember. I also remember not wanting a Fender because of how it looked regardless of who was playing it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2019)

Thaeon said:


> He's a monster player. And I very clearly remember. I also remember not wanting a Fender because of how it looked regardless of who was playing it.



For sure, if you don't dig it you don't dig it. 

I'm just saying, growing up all the cool guitarists, and a bunch playing heavy music for the time, were rocking Strat-heads, so I associate it differently.


----------



## bzhang9 (Nov 14, 2019)

noise in my mind said:


> I feel like fender is just too stuck in the past to make a real modern strat. Suhr, Tom Anderson, Vigier etc. are the way forward.



So only $3k+ strats are good enough?

I'd take a nice american strat or cutlass at half the price any day, unless you get a lemon the difference is honestly negligible


----------



## Musiscience (Nov 14, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Pretty much:



I didn't notice the taper on the new heels. Still wouldn't buy one, but it is a step forward IMO.

My groins are still aching for a Warmoth tele though!



bzhang9 said:


> So only $3k+ strats are good enough?
> 
> I'd take a nice american strat or cutlass at half the price any day, unless you get a lemon the difference is honestly negligible



Just got a Cutlass, and they are definitely the way to go for a modern/classic SSS guitar, especially used. You can find them cheap. If Ibanez would release an SSS AZ it would be killer too, as they are pretty much at the same price point as the Ultra.



gunshow86de said:


> m a r k e t i n g



The video: we spent YEARS to design this guitar in particular. 
Reality: sculpted heel.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 14, 2019)

Thaeon said:


> And by that I mean, that headstock looks trash on the guitar on the right. Which I would buy with nearly any other headstock on it. Even if it was a Fender.


The only good thing about the guitar on the right is the headstock. Everything else looks disproportionate and cheap/low end.


----------



## noise in my mind (Nov 14, 2019)

bzhang9 said:


> So only $3k+ strats are good enough?
> 
> I'd take a nice american strat or cutlass at half the price any day, unless you get a lemon the difference is honestly negligible


Yeah, for me.


----------



## noise in my mind (Nov 14, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They've done 24 fret guitars over the years. It's just no one seems to buy them unless they slap a Charvel or Jackson logo on the headstock.


I have never seen this for sale here in the USA. Looked on their site and didn't see them. Are these available, or just a limited run?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2019)

noise in my mind said:


> I have never seen this for sale here in the USA. Looked on their site and didn't see them. Are these available, or just a limited run?



Long gone I'm afraid. 

The Showmaster lasted from 98' to 09', came in various pickup and bridge configurations, and just about all price points from Custom Shop down to Squier, but most were MIM or South Korea. 

They really tried making these work, but alas, no one bought them. They still pop up fairly frequently used though. There is a smattering of them on Reverb for <$500 right now.


----------



## noise in my mind (Nov 14, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Long gone I'm afraid.
> 
> The Showmaster lasted from 98' to 09', came in various pickup and bridge configurations, and just about all price points from Custom Shop down to Squier, but most were MIM or South Korea.
> 
> They really tried making these work, but alas, no one bought them. They still pop up fairly frequently used though. There is a smattering of them on Reverb for <$500 right now.



Oh I kinda remember these now! Thanks for the info. It would be cool if they did these in a USA grade quality.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 14, 2019)

noise in my mind said:


> Oh I kinda remember these now! Thanks for the info. It would be cool if they did these in a USA grade quality.



They're still available from the Custom Shop I believe. If you're already looking at Suhr/Anderson/Vigier prices, Fender CS isn't out of the question.


----------



## Thaeon (Nov 14, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> For sure, if you don't dig it you don't dig it.
> 
> I'm just saying, growing up all the cool guitarists, and a bunch playing heavy music for the time, were rocking Strat-heads, so I associate it differently.



Sure. Totally get that. I'd probably like the one on the right better with a reverse.


----------



## Thaeon (Nov 14, 2019)

StevenC said:


> The only good thing about the guitar on the right is the headstock. Everything else looks disproportionate and cheap/low end.



Clearly I disagree. But different people like different stuff. I'm sure the hardware is not the best. Same with the pickups. But that can be said for American Strats too. All that can be replaced. Body shape? Reminds me of a Suhr Standard Carve Top. Which I like.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 14, 2019)

Thaeon said:


> Clearly I disagree. But different people like different stuff. I'm sure the hardware is not the best. Same with the pickups. But that can be said for American Strats too. All that can be replaced. Body shape? Reminds me of a Suhr Standard Carve Top. Which I like.


Sorry, yeah. I meant to say for me.


----------



## Thaeon (Nov 14, 2019)

StevenC said:


> Sorry, yeah. I meant to say for me.



No offense taken.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Nov 14, 2019)

noise in my mind said:


> Oh I kinda remember these now! Thanks for the info. It would be cool if they did these in a USA grade quality.





MaxOfMetal said:


> They're still available from the Custom Shop I believe. If you're already looking at Suhr/Anderson/Vigier prices, Fender CS isn't out of the question.



A few years back I played a Fender Custom Shop Telecaster that was spec'd out like the Showmaster series. Arch-top, HH Duncan pickups, roasted birdseye maple neck, blue flame maple top. One of the coolest guitars I've played. I'm not sure if it was a limited run, or a one-off or something, or if it was a CustomShop production model though. Either way, if you order it Fender will make it for you. This one had 22 frets though, not 24.


Here are some (awful) pics:


----------



## danpintos (Nov 15, 2019)

I think it's worth noting that this announcement came before NAMM. Maybe they have more planned?


----------



## Zoobiedood (Nov 15, 2019)

I like the fact that this Tele had 22 frets a lot better.



AkiraSpectrum said:


> A few years back I played a Fender Custom Shop Telecaster that was spec'd out like the Showmaster series. Arch-top, HH Duncan pickups, roasted birdseye maple neck, blue flame maple top. One of the coolest guitars I've played. I'm not sure if it was a limited run, or a one-off or something, or if it was a CustomShop production model though. Either way, if you order it Fender will make it for you. This one had 22 frets though, not 24.
> 
> 
> Here are some (awful) pics:


----------



## sunnyd88 (Nov 16, 2019)

You really gotta wonder, Leo Fender pretty much made the perfectly ergonomic guitar with the Strat, heavy body contours, forearm cut, tummy cut, EXCEPT when it came time to design the bolt-on joint, he said fuck it, make it the most uncomfortable unergomic thing ever, make it a big ass bulky square.


----------



## danpintos (Nov 16, 2019)

sunnyd88 said:


> You really gotta wonder, Leo Fender pretty much made the perfectly ergonomic guitar with the Strat, heavy body contours, forearm cut, tummy cut, EXCEPT when it came time to design the bolt-on joint, he said fuck it, make it the most uncomfortable unergomic thing ever, make it a big ass bulky square.



I almost feel like the lack of a neck heel contour was a product of its time. I mean, back when the Strat was developed, how many guitar players were shredding up to frets 20-21? My guess is not a lot.


----------



## sunnyd88 (Nov 16, 2019)

danpintos said:


> I almost feel like the lack of a neck heel contour was a product of its time. I mean, back when the Strat was developed, how many guitar players were shredding up to frets 20-21? My guess is not a lot.


Oh true lol


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Nov 16, 2019)

I still don't get the issue people have with the blocky heal. I can reach the fattest string on the highest fret without smashing into the heal. Hell, I can reach my third finger to the middle pickup on a strat without touching the heal with my thumb. In fact, if I just cram my hand as far up as it'll go but leave it relaxed, my thumb is at least a quarter of an inch from the heal while my 4 fretting fingers can reach the highest frets. I don't mind aanj style cuts, but blocky heals on properly designed guitars aren't that big of a deal in my experience. One of my favorite guitars is a Japanese Fender Mustang with a "gross" square neck heal. I've never had issues even hitting the "24th fret" harmonic. (only 22 frets.)


----------



## Science_Penguin (Nov 17, 2019)

Señor Voorhees said:


> I still don't get the issue people have with the blocky heal. I can reach the fattest string on the highest fret without smashing into the heal. Hell, I can reach my third finger to the middle pickup on a strat without touching the heal with my thumb. In fact, if I just cram my hand as far up as it'll go but leave it relaxed, my thumb is at least a quarter of an inch from the heal while my 4 fretting fingers can reach the highest frets. I don't mind aanj style cuts, but blocky heals on properly designed guitars aren't that big of a deal in my experience. One of my favorite guitars is a Japanese Fender Mustang with a "gross" square neck heal. I've never had issues even hitting the "24th fret" harmonic. (only 22 frets.)



Spoiled by Ibanez and various neck-thru superstrats I guess?

I'm in the same camp as you, I don't understand the problem either. But, I also don't play music that requires more than 21 frets, so, take from that what you will.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 17, 2019)

Señor Voorhees said:


> I still don't get the issue people have with the blocky heal. I can reach the fattest string on the highest fret without smashing into the heal. Hell, I can reach my third finger to the middle pickup on a strat without touching the heal with my thumb. In fact, if I just cram my hand as far up as it'll go but leave it relaxed, my thumb is at least a quarter of an inch from the heal while my 4 fretting fingers can reach the highest frets. I don't mind aanj style cuts, but blocky heals on properly designed guitars aren't that big of a deal in my experience. One of my favorite guitars is a Japanese Fender Mustang with a "gross" square neck heal. I've never had issues even hitting the "24th fret" harmonic. (only 22 frets.)


The blocky heel isn't really an issue for me on my jazzmasters but I hate it on strats/teles. I think it's less to do with the actual neck heel for me and more to do with how wide the cutaway is. I've got big hands and while I can jam them into the cutaways and reach the 22/24th frets, it's never as easy to do as on my jazzmaster. Granted all of them are easier to hit the 22nd fret than my goliath was. That cutaway was too damn narrow for me. Narrower cutaways or recessed necks make getting those upper frets a looooot harder for me.


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 17, 2019)

Small hands. I straight up have to start shifting my hand into uncomfortable positions to get to the 21st+ fret on many guitars as they don’t all have majesty/ibanez level cutaways. Fender’s for example is not generous and even the EBMM JP’s aren’t fantastic for some of us. I really don’t want to have to “shift” my hand to hit those notes specifically when doing a sweep or legato. Doesn’t flow nicely or feel good on my wrist.


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 17, 2019)

I said it before, but Isaiah should have done all the official Fender demos...


----------



## Kaura (Nov 19, 2019)

Meanwhile in Japan (once again)... 







They're apparently reintroducing the Swinger model. I honestly thing it looks pretty cool apart from the terrible headstock. If money was not an issue I'd get one and swap the neck into a Mustang neck or something.


----------



## sirbuh (Dec 3, 2019)

So, um, anyone buy one? Asking for a friend.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 3, 2019)

sirbuh said:


> So, um, anyone buy one? Asking for a friend.



Almost but 1) they sold out fast and 2) I saw an insane MIJ FSR run that I had to have


----------



## Mayhew (Dec 3, 2019)

My Dad bought the Ultra series Tele in Texas Tea. Looks beautiful and plays great.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 3, 2019)

sirbuh said:


> So, um, anyone buy one? Asking for a friend.



Played a few Ultras at CME. 

Just as suspected, they play great and sound great and feel more "traditional" as far as the vibe, versus the series they're replacing. 

I'm not really going to harp on upper fret access as I have no problem with regular square heels, but you can definitely feel the difference if you spent a bunch of time in the upper double digits. 

Just an overall nice permutation of the Strat and Tele. I can see these being different enough for folks to favor them over other iterations. 

The biggest standout to me was probably the fretwork and fretboard edge. Noticeably better than Fender has been doing lately. Not museum quality or anything, but it's nice to see the attention to detail.


----------



## jwoods986 (Dec 4, 2019)

I've played an Ultra Strat recently, it's nice but not $1900 nice. The heel IS different from the Elite, even better access. 

Lucky for me, I just grabbed a used Elite from GC, that looks to be like new (still has plastic the on the pickguard), for $1030!! And 0% for 36 months  Should be here in a few days.....


----------



## sirbuh (Dec 5, 2019)

Looks like a new batch hits second week of Jan.
BTW never pay retail for gear and sick price on that elite.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Dec 5, 2019)

sirbuh said:


> So, um, anyone buy one? Asking for a friend.



I just played an Ultra Jazzmaster. It was great. I must say, I didn't think the cutaway was all that 'game-changing' when I saw the announcement at first but I was very impressed with it after feeling it! In the world of Fender, it is a HUGE difference, and felt really comfortable.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 6, 2019)

Kaura said:


> Meanwhile in Japan (once again)...
> They're apparently reintroducing the Swinger model. I honestly thing it looks pretty cool apart from the terrible headstock. If money was not an issue I'd get one and swap the neck into a Mustang neck or something.



That must translate better in Japanese. I can’t hear that name and not picture a mustached ‘70s dude into wife swapping.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 22, 2019)

I went to guitar center a couple of days ago and tried out the new ultra lineup. Meh. The neck heel is barely carved down from a standard strat/tele neck heel. For the pricepoint they were just meh all over. I'd rather buy a used USA or a couple squiers for that price.


----------



## MemphisHawk (Jan 11, 2020)

New stuff from Fender in 2020?

Word on the street is a Tom Morello sig. (Soul Power)


----------

